# Has anyone read this book-The Journey from Abandonment to Healing



## notreadytoquit (Jan 11, 2010)

Has anyone here read this book:

Journey From Abandonment To Healing: Amazon.ca: Susan Anderson: Books

I am going through a really tough time after my divorce so someone recommended this book. Just wondering if anyone on this forum found it helpful?


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

No, I haven't read it. It looks like something I could benefit from reading though. The journey back from abandonment is worse some days than others. Hopefully someone on the forum has read it.


----------



## Babyheart (Feb 9, 2011)

Haven't read it but have requested it from the library.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

I haven't read it either.


----------



## notreadytoquit (Jan 11, 2010)

Just got the book yesterday and started reading it. Seems really good so far. I can relate to a lot of the feelings described in the book


----------



## Babyheart (Feb 9, 2011)

I got it yesterday too, read a little, seems ok, will update.


----------



## notreadytoquit (Jan 11, 2010)

read about 100 pages. I really like it. Some of the feelings described are bang on. For those of us with no closure I think it helps a lot.


----------

